# Northern IL/Sothern WI



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I saw in another thread there is an intrest in a Northern IL/Southern WI herf. 

Any suggestions of where to meet up? The best place I know of is Belicoso Cigar Lounge in Orland Park, IL but that's a bit south for msot people. I seem to rmember hearing about a place somewhere in northern IL but I've never been.


Also as far as dates go, I'm fine almsot any time. I just need to know in advance to get off work.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I am not sure where, but if there is a place in Schaumburg, that would prolly be ideal for the S. Il. folks and the Cheeseheads, and near cheeseheads such as myself  I'm sure there has to be a cigar shop or something in that rich ass town


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Google shows a few stores in the Schaumburg area. One of them is Habana Cigar House on Golf Road. I have been meaning to check it out. I'm not sure if it has a lounge or not but there are some nice restaurants in the area -- the only question is whether any allow cigar smoking.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

let me ask around next time I hit Belicoso and see what I come up with.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I know where Habana House is, but haven't been there...yet. That'd be a good spot to meet, or somewhere there abouts


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

So we have 4 peps so far? It is definatly a start!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Shoot, we have atleast 4. LET'S DEEWW THIS!!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I went to Habana House yesterday and it's a very nice B&M. I signed up for their mailing list and talked to the guy about different events they have. I could have dropped a lot of $$, but the wife was waiting in the car and I didn't wanna start that battle :biggrin:


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> I went to Habana House yesterday and it's a very nice B&M. I signed up for their mailing list and talked to the guy about different events they have. I could have dropped a lot of $$, but the wife was waiting in the car and I didn't wanna start that battle :biggrin:


I've got to get over there and take a look. Did you ask him about holding a herf there?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

If he didn't I can prolly stop by sometime this week. I end up driving right up 290/53 there several times a week right past Golf road.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> If he didn't I can prolly stop by sometime this week. I end up driving right up 290/53 there several times a week right past Golf road.


Maybe he knows someplace in the area that serves food and drinks and will allow cigar smoking?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I actually found a new place today that they say is going to open up in a week and a half, but we all know how construction scheduals go. It is in Elmhurst, bout 20 min South of Schaumburg right down 290. Anyways it is gonna have a bar, Tv's, billards, and all kinds of great stuff and what I estimate, by what he told me, like a 20'x20' walk in humi. At some point I am thinking we def. need to hold a herf here!!


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

We need to Herf in Iowa damnit.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I actually found a new place today that they say is going to open up in a week and a half, but we all know how construction scheduals go. It is in Elmhurst, bout 20 min South of Schaumburg right down 290. Anyways it is gonna have a bar, Tv's, billards, and all kinds of great stuff and what I estimate, by what he told me, like a 20'x20' walk in humi. At some point I am thinking we def. need to hold a herf here!!


Wow. That sounds great.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

dude that sounds like an awesome new B&M

I've been busy lately but I DEF. Want to herf soon. 

Belicoso Cigar Lounge is having its one year on the 21st. Don Pepin is going to be rolling fresh cigars there. If any one has a chance stop by! It's going to be a blast!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Got an addy on Belicoso? That sounds like a ton of fun.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

habana house has a couch/seating area in it with some TVs I doubt it would be an issue to get together there. I guess I am the closest so I could try to swing by and ask next week.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Dew eett! And since ya live there you prolly know a decent place to get a meal in palatine too right?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I do...


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

any dates for this? I'm planning on swinging into the store sometime this week, they have that Edge Sumatra in stock, so I thought I would ask.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Someone pick a date and get this thing rolling....


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

How about October 20... I know it's a ways away but I'm busy most other weekends so that works well for me.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds ok to me.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I can't do the 20th!! I've got the charity golf outting. I wish I could invite people to that, but we're already over-booked and that's not good. Any other weekend is good, though.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

hmmm ok what about the weekend after?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I could do either. the 20th or the 27th.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I can make the 27th work, I think...


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I think that can work if it is in the afternoon or evening. I'm pretty sure my son has a cross country meet in the a.m.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I can make the 27th


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok, so the 27th, does that work, want to try the Habana House in Schaumburg>?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok guys it is looking bad for oct. 27th for me know. Looks like that is going to be the day for my 30th Bday party...  I'll def. get in on the next one!!!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Ok guys it is looking bad for oct. 27th for me know. Looks like that is going to be the day for my 30th Bday party...  I'll def. get in on the next one!!!


All the more reason for a herf!


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

prophetic_joe said:


> We need to Herf in Iowa damnit.


I'm with Joe...


----------



## Big Guy (Jan 21, 2009)

prophetic_joe said:


> We need to Herf in Iowa damnit.


Where is there a good place in Cedar Rapids? I'm there on business quite often and would not mind a Herf or two.


----------



## doublerobusto (Mar 21, 2008)

I live in Aurora, but the best cigar places in northern Illinois are Cigar King, Skokie, Cigary, Wilmette, Cigars & More. All have great selections and great lounges to hang out in.


----------



## doublerobusto (Mar 21, 2008)

Stores further west than Schaumburg are LaVita, St Charles, Tribeca Cigar Co, Downers Grove, Bull and Bear, Naperville and St Charles.


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

At CS we had a Monthly Border Herf (MoB) on the 2nd Saturday of every month. One month in Southern Wisky and the next in Northern IL. You guys should check out the MoB thread.....although not sure if any of the members are still active anymore


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

sorry guys...looks like there has been no activity over here in that thread. The last post was in January


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

BG when you ask of a "good place" in Cedar Rapids are you refering to an establishment to purchase cigars or sit and have a cigar?

If you are referring to the latter, you are out of luck. Iowa recently passed a new law prohibiting smoking in resturants and bars.


----------

